# Is there an EV simulator



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

For the road racing course, I think it would be more like 1 or 2 laps a session, rather than one full session. My track has 50 Amp camper plugs, so I could get a pretty good charge between sessions (or could tow regen behind a truck even faster).

You could look at a video from your ICE (or another racer's ICE, youtube on your local track and you'll likely see several videos). You could figure out how much time is on the gas for each lap. You could figure you'll be at max current during that time, and compute how long your batteries will last.

Here's a rough calculation: Suppose you are on the gas for 2 minutes a lap. Let's say you have a 500 Amp controller and 200 Ahr batteries. Let's suppose you want to draw the batteries down 1/2 way (you certainly don't want to draw them all the way down!), plus you can't get full capacity at high currents, anyway.

200 Ahr / 2 / ( 500 Amp ) = 0.2 hours = 12 minutes

12 minutes / 2 minutes/lap = 6 laps

Suppose you run a 1000 Amp controller, now you are down to 3 laps (assuming the batteries and motor can handle that much current).

Suppose you run a 2000 Amp controller, now it's down to 1.5 laps.

Moral of the story is you can go all out for a small number of laps, or cut back the current to do more laps, or have a ton (possibly literally!) of batteries. Clearly a lighter car will help you get more speed for less current.

I do plan to track my conversion, but I'm planning to only do a lap or two at a time.

You might consider starting with autocross, and see how hot things get and how the batteries do, before committing to an expensive track day.


lonestarrpm said:


> I'd like to do two things.
> 
> I'd like to compute the consumption of my commute.
> 
> ...


----------

